# Feed Back



## Petermaragh (May 24, 2011)

I work with a local band in a small Cafe in New York City 
We have a lot of feedback problems. We have 7 microphones.
Can anyone suggest how to "ring out the room or microphone" to minimize feedback


----------



## dahlke2 (Aug 30, 2010)

There are probably two ways to go about this, and it depends on the setup and equipment you have. The first way would be if you are using monitors to use an equalizer on the monitor signal. To reduce the feedback you would create the feedback with the microphone in a similar manner that happens during the show, and you attenuate the frequencies that are causing the feedback. You can determine the frequencies either by ear, or using software to pinpoint the frequency.The other way to achieve this is to use a feedback suppressor. I use a DBX AFS224 a lot when I have many microphones being used. I don't know about other brands and models, but this one have both a live and fixed filter mode, so I can set a certain amount of fixed filters for microphones that don't move or that I know will be used in certain area. The live filters are set automatically by the processor when it detects feedback, so that is good for microphones that get carried around. 
Both of these methods do depend on the setup of the system, and potentially what the audio mixer board is capable of. If you can't figure how to implement either of my ways into your system I can try to help you if you provide detail about the system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, a 1/3 octave EQ on both the monitor mix and the house feed will really help with getting rid of the problem frequencies. Another thing to look at is moving the house speakers farther out as you could very well be to close to them to get a decent amount of level without feedback (even 2 ft can make a world of difference).


----------

